# Female acting super aggressive towards stud - wont mate



## Kiwiblonde1 (Oct 20, 2021)

I have two ragdolls - a male who I have owned for 3 weeks . He is happy to mate as he mated with my other female ragdoll fine . The second cat I have is on heat but she won’t let him near her . If I pick her up she claws me and draws blood - I put them in a room together she fights really bad to the point he’s hiding and wants to escape . She even tried get out clawing the paint off the door and ripping the screen . But when I let her out she happily goes upstairs and calls for a male again with her bum up . Not really sure what to do 😫


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I bred Manx/Cymric (longhair Manx) for 20 yrs., I never had that problem.....my girls were always very keen to be bred by any male when in heat. Maybe it's a Ragdoll problem? and suggest you call a few breeders to see if this true. I don't think you want to force them to breed by putting her in a face mask and covering her eyes, and binding up her feet with something so she can't scratch. Sometimes cats can sense another cat may not be compatible genetically, but others can't or don't and once did have an accidental bro-sister mating once---2 kittens were OK, 1 became bipolar and attacked viciously and unfortunately had to be euthanized. It was very traumatic for me!.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Do not force a cat to breed with another cat that she doesn't wish to accept. To do so is very wrong treatment of the cat and could result in bad injuries to both cats. To tie her up or use some other method to force the male cat on her is categorically rape. And yes, that word applies to animals as well as people. Just make other plans for your breeding program.


----------

